# Least expensive way to stay legal in the UAE after contract termination



## wisetraveler (Aug 16, 2021)

Greetings,
My contract with my company has been abruptly terminated, and I wish to stay longer in the UAE, probably for one additional year. It is difficult for me to relocate to my home country or somewhere else at this time, as as my children are about to start school. My question is: *what are the least expensive options to stay legally in the UAE with my family?*
I don't really intend to work during the upcoming time, although I may exploit any opportunity. My main objective is to let my children finish the upcoming school year, then leave when the school year finishes. 
I know there are several freelance packages in each Emirate and in the freezones, but even those packages tend to become expensive if you add echannel registration, visa costs, and mandatory medical insurance for each family member.
Any suggestions from the expat community, especially those who have been in the same situation, are welcome.
I live in Abu Dhabi, but I am open to any option in the other Emirates, including moving, if I have to lower my costs.
By the way, I am below 55 so I am not eligible for the retirement visa plan in Dubai. 
Thank you.


----------

